# New 1/25 Home Track in Ontario



## Jeff Van Stemp (Feb 3, 2009)

I am beginning construction on my new 1/25 road course tommorrow. It is too cold to work outside in Ontario (Canada) right now anyway, and the wind is blowing the dog across the yard. I am a carpenter by trade, and this will be the 3rd track I have built. I used braid for my first two tracks, and I am considering using copper tape for this one. I have a very cheap source for the copper tape. When using the tape, do I glue it with contact cement? What is the best system to use for the computer controlled lap counting system? I built my own last time using calculators, which worked well, but I would like to computerize this track. I race hard-body plastic 1/25 scale. Some advice would be appreciated. 

Jeff Van Stemp - Woodstock, Ontario, Canada


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

heya jeff!we have a copper tape track,and believe the tape has stickum on one side.when my buddy jay built his routed track,he also did it as sectional panels,in mdf.really smooth all the way around the layout.we have two variable laptop power supplies for each lane,running up to 12 volts @1 amp per lane.good for anything but the 4 amp parma motors.there are a few coppertape tutorials on ht,i think.any help guys?


----------

